# Anybody been out for an early look?



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Just fishing to see if many of you have been out yet. I know there's been some sporadic finds of lil guys so far. I'm gonna go for a woods walk today after work. Probably won't find any morels but maybe an antler. Will post back my observations.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Went out to one of my only black spots. Its fairly open with a good amount of sun. Didn't see anything. NE Ohio


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Got out after work for a couple hours without any high hope. No morels but I did find 2 Devils urns and also a single dandelion in my back yard. My guess is with this cold front coming through we have maybe 2-3 weeks before any real finds up here.


----------



## danb (Feb 5, 2016)

Finding blacks today for 1st of the yr been out every day for last 2 weeks


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice to hear danb! What part of the state? I went out again today for a peek here in northeast Ohio. Woods are greening up. Found some lbm's that were truly little lol. No morels yet. My guess is 2 weeks until I find any. Just waiting on ground temps. Some of the first dandelions have gone to seed


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Where are you guys at ? Dan? Shroominator?


----------



## danb (Feb 5, 2016)

Stark co in NE ohio near Tuscarawas &amp; Carroll Co border


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

South west Portage county near summit and stark. How bout you jdk?


----------



## hookbender (Apr 22, 2015)

Blacks are poppin in central Ohio.


----------



## hookbender (Apr 22, 2015)

App won't let me post my photo


----------



## hookbender (Apr 22, 2015)

Grey*


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

I am in NE ohio Cuyahoga Geauga border 
Hook bender I use the tinypic app from my ipad or tinypic.com from my laptop


----------



## stingray6724 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in Licking county. Found a dozen blacks Friday and 28 blacks yesterday. Was on the south side of a hill and about 50 yards up the hill. A few decent size but most were around 1-2 inches high.


----------



## not2oldyet (Apr 21, 2013)

Run fast! We are finding yellows in Richland county.


----------

